# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Model 7 7mm08 150gn eldx load development

## dannyb

So finally back in my happy place at the loading bench.

I procrastinated long and hard about what pill/powder combo to use I my model 7 7mm08, there were a few unique challenges for this rifle.
1 it has a short barrel at 17" (so should I use a faster powder ?)
2 it has a short magazine being a model 7 (should I use lower bc flat base pills? )

Ultimately there wasn't much choice powder is sparse at best and that's unlikely to change, pills well alot of the good performing flat base pills are already rocking horse shit (120gn nbts, 140gn nbts most of the barnes offerings).

I procrastinated too long and was left with little choice so I took a gambe and went all in buying 3 boxes of 150gn eldx and 1.5kg of ADI 2209 the only reasonably suitable powder I could lay my hands on.

I was a little skeptical about using 150gn eldx (a relatively long high bc pill) in such a short action, I was however encouraged by the fact that the hornady precision factory ammo shot under an inch in my rifle and was seated deep enough to be mag fed.

Here's what half a day of case prep looks like.......





100 cases sized, prepped and primed- charge ladder weighed out ready to.seat.....

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> So finally back in my happy place at the loading bench.
> 
> I procrastinated long and hard about what pill/powder combo to use I my model 7 7mm08, there were a few unique challenges for this rifle.
> 1 it has a short barrel at 17" (so should I use a faster powder ?)
> 2 it has a short magazine being a model 7 (should I use lower bc flat base pills? )
> 
> Ultimately there wasn't much choice powder is sparse at best and that's unlikely to change, pills well alot of the good performing flat base pills are already rocking horse shit (120gn nbts, 140gn nbts most of the barnes offerings).
> 
> I procrastinated too long and was left with little choice so I took a gambe and went all in buying 3 boxes of 150gn eldx and 1.5kg of ADI 2209 the only reasonably suitable powder I could lay my hands on.
> ...


Interested to here how your ladder goes I'm doing one with 2208 in a 20" Tikka.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

I went 150gn eldx as I've had a flawless run with them in several 270 cal rifles win and wsm at 145gn so I figured chances were the slightly fatter heavier cousin would also perform well.
Pretty much the factory ammo gave me a good start point as the mag was only a couple thou longer than the ammo.
It shot well so I started there at 2.125" ogive length.
I started my charge ladder with three rounds at each weight starting at 44gn going up.in .5gn steps to 46.5gn which is 1gn over book max.
I was quite surprised when I loaded my lowest charge that I could feel that familiar crunch of a lightly compressed load....hmmm this doesn't bode well I thought.
Anyway I continued crunching my powder right up to 46.5gn.

Went to the range late afternoon, shot 3 factory rounds to check and yup shooting as expected and at the expected velocity.

I was expecting a little more velocity but then this is my first foray into short barreled rifles so a bit of an unknown.
Anyway I'll show the results of my velocity ladder and it should be pretty obvious which load I'm gonna use....
No target pics as they are still at the range but also I shot them pretty quick to get done before the light faded.
Best group under 1 inch and only horizontal deviation (most likely shooter) with a velocity spread of 3fps.....yup that'll do  :Thumbsup: 
Goes to show, good consistent loading practice and case prep will give you good results.
I'm going to load up 6 more tomorrow to confirm what I already know before pulling out the stops and loading 100. Job done ✔



Velocity was less than expected but at 2576fps  I'm happy that's plenty enough for dead reds out to plenty far enough.

----------


## GWH

I run 140gr NBTs in my 15" barreled 708. Running Cfe223. Giving 2740 fps.

They work pretty well out to ranges well past where im likely to be using a 15" barreled bush gun.

----------


## dannyb

> I run 140gr NBTs in my 15" barreled 708. Running Cfe223. Giving 2740 fps.
> 
> They work pretty well out to ranges well past where im likely to be using a 15" barreled bush gun.


Yup and I could literally get my hands on 1 box then likely no more until who knows when....that's why I went eith the eldx at least I could buy 3 boxes and re stock should be less of an issue

----------


## dannyb

So an interesting quandary has arisen...... :Zomg: 
It has been suggested that in the short barrel I may see better velocity with ADI2206h, I have access to about half a bottle but there is no load data that I'm aware of ?
I was thinking I might load a ladder up starting at 38gn going up to 39.5gn as a bit of a test....anyone else got any data or able to feed that into quick load for projected results ?

Had a quick look at 308win data for same weight pills and that would suggest a starting load of 40gn and max of 45.5 would it be safe to assume similar with the 708 ?

----------


## dannyb

Also I'm not that thrilled with the federal brass and considering "biting the bullet" and investing in lapua brass whilst I still can, is this likely to vastly effect my loads ? (Should I stop and wait till I have new brass and start again ?)
Thanks in advance  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

yip

----------


## dannyb

> yip


is that in relation to the brass or the 2206h load data question?

----------


## Gibo

I was just being an arse, you may find out of the rifle at least likes the projectiles but if you plan to change brass and powder i'd wait before going much further. 

At the end of the day (in the words of @R93) do what you want, you will anyway  :Grin:

----------


## Pommy

If you're getting lovely little groups and a 3fps spread with Federal, what have you got to gain?

----------


## grandpamac

> So an interesting quandary has arisen......
> It has been suggested that in the short barrel I may see better velocity with ADI2206h, I have access to about half a bottle but there is no load data that I'm aware of ?
> I was thinking I might load a ladder up starting at 38gn going up to 39.5gn as a bit of a test....anyone else got any data or able to feed that into quick load for projected results ?
> 
> Had a quick look at 308win data for same weight pills and that would suggest a starting load of 40gn and max of 45.5 would it be safe to assume similar with the 708 ?


Greetings @dannyb,
First and most important no it is not safe to use .308W data for the 7mm-08. Pressure will be much higher. I did a quick check on data for AR2206H 40.5 grains with 150 grain HPBT. Using a reduction of 30 or 25 fps per inch of barrel shortening suggests that AR2206H will come up short at 2,500 and 2,535 fps respectively. Lastly using the 30 fps per inch reduction suggests a velocity of 2,520 fps for your 45.5 grain load of AR2209. You are getting about 50 fps more than that. The Hodgdon data pressure is expressed in CUP (copper units of pressure) which suggests that the data was worked up in the 1990's. About 2002 the speed of AR2209 was increased hence your higher velocity and pressure. I reported on this some time back chronographing different lots of AR2209 in my 6.5x55. This would suggest that your additional 50 fps of velocity would put you about 1 grain over book max for the later AR2209. It looks like a good load none the less.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## dannyb

> If you're getting lovely little groups and a 3fps spread with Federal, what have you got to gain?


Very fair call.....Sometimes a reality check is what's needed....I do love to tinker, sometimes to my detriment.
There is nothing wrong with the 2209 groups thats for sure I guess it was just too easy.
I am not a fan of the federal brass due to the primer pocket inconsistencies, its all once fired but some felt a lot looser than others.

----------


## dannyb

> Greetings @dannyb,
> First and most important no it is not safe to use .308W data for the 7mm-08. Pressure will be much higher. I did a quick check on data for AR2206H 40.5 grains with 150 grain HPBT. Using a reduction of 30 or 25 fps per inch of barrel shortening suggests that AR2206H will come up short at 2,500 and 2,535 fps respectively. Lastly using the 30 fps per inch reduction suggests a velocity of 2,520 fps for your 45.5 grain load of AR2209. You are getting about 50 fps more than that. The Hodgdon data pressure is expressed in CUP (copper units of pressure) which suggests that the data was worked up in the 1990's. About 2002 the speed of AR2209 was increased hence your higher velocity and pressure. I reported on this some time back chronographing different lots of AR2209 in my 6.5x55. This would suggest that your additional 50 fps of velocity would put you about 1 grain over book max for the later AR2209. It looks like a good load none the less.
> Regards Grandpamac.


Was hoping you'd chime in  :Grin:  thanks you have re-enforced what I probably already knew subconsciously....

----------


## dannyb

> I was just being an arse, you may find out of the rifle at least likes the projectiles but if you plan to change brass and powder i'd wait before going much further. 
> 
> At the end of the day (in the words of @R93) do what you want, you will anyway


Will definitely be changing brass but likely not powder....ironically I was talking to Dave last night  :Thumbsup:

----------


## grandpamac

> Was hoping you'd chime in  thanks you have re-enforced what I probably already knew subconsciously....


Greetings again @dannyb,
After my post I did what I should have done earlier and went back over earlier data. It appears that Hodgdon/ ADI have dropped their max load of AR2209 with the 150 grain projectile from 48.5 grains to 45.5 grains likely in responce to the increased powder speed. I also spotted that you are using Federal cases. These weigh around 179 grains compared with 164 grains to 169 grains for just about everything else. This results in reduced case capacity together with increased pressure and velocity. The extra 10 to 15 grains of case weight works out to about 1.1 to 1.7 less grains of case capacity. I loaded some rounds in different capacity .308W cases a while back to get a better idea of velocity impact but have yet to shoot them. Go shoot some deer with those loads and the Federal cases might look a bit better. 
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Hunty1

> Also I'm not that thrilled with the federal brass and considering "biting the bullet" and investing in lapua brass whilst I still can, is this likely to vastly effect my loads ? (Should I stop and wait till I have new brass and start again ?)
> Thanks in advance


My personal experience with 7mm08 lapua was it was far less capacity than other cases.  I couldn't get to max book loads without stamping.  Not a bad thing though same preasure for less powder!

----------


## dannyb

> My personal experience with 7mm08 lapua was it was far less capacity than other cases.  I couldn't get to max book loads without stamping.  Not a bad thing though same preasure for less powder!


Did that result in same speed for less powder ?

Now wondering if I should get Lapua or Norma  :O O:

----------


## dannyb

> Greetings again @dannyb,
> After my post I did what I should have done earlier and went back over earlier data. It appears that Hodgdon/ ADI have dropped their max load of AR2209 with the 150 grain projectile from 48.5 grains to 45.5 grains likely in responce to the increased powder speed. I also spotted that you are using Federal cases. These weigh around 179 grains compared with 164 grains to 169 grains for just about everything else. This results in reduced case capacity together with increased pressure and velocity. The extra 10 to 15 grains of case weight works out to about 1.1 to 1.7 less grains of case capacity. I loaded some rounds in different capacity .308W cases a while back to get a better idea of velocity impact but have yet to shoot them. Go shoot some deer with those loads and the Federal cases might look a bit better. 
> Regards Grandpamac.


I was happy with every other aspect of the federal cases the neck tension felt consistent when seating,  just the primer pockets felt like there was quite a variance in pressure required to seat the primers using an rcbs hand primer....

----------


## keengunNic

> I was happy with every other aspect of the federal cases the neck tension felt consistent when seating,  just the primer pockets felt like there was quite a variance in pressure required to seat the primers using an rcbs hand primer....


Ive personally had rubbish experience with federal brass, as you mentioned sloppy primer pockets varying throughout the same lot of brass. Made the switch to starline in 7mm08 and have had awesome results

----------


## Hunty1

> Did that result in same speed for less powder ?
> 
> Now wondering if I should get Lapua or Norma


Yes

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Hi Danny I'm using Laupa brass in the 7-08 I'm working a load for at the moment.
I'm using 2308 and 150 ELDX from a 20" Tikka seated to mag length.
I did a ladder last night and went up to 40.6 with that giving me 2726fps but a slight stamp and some weight on bolt lift.
I've loaded 10 of each 40 and 40.2 as both were around 2675fps and showing no pressure. So I'll shoot them for groups when the rain stops probably tomorrow night.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

@dannyb

Looking at Quickload, 2209 isnt a great choice, you will be @ 108-110% fill rate, hence the crunching powder.  You are only at a burn rate of 90% in the 17" barrel, and the velocity isnt as high as you could get with a few other powders.

2206H gives much better fill rate %, far higher burn rate, and far better efficiency % and higher velocity.

H414, CFE223, BL-C2 and Re17 are all better again in all those regards (if you can find any of them of course)

Also, don't forget projectiles such as the old school softpoint Sierra Gamekings or Prohunters or the Speer's. When i first started Handloading i used 130gr Speer Hotcors, only doing 2800 fps from a 22" barrel, but man were they accurate and performed extremely well on deer/goats, every single animal i shot with them fell over very quickly.  Ive found these simple older bullets shoot very very well and with a decent sized lead soft point they also expand and perform very well.

I still use Sierra Gamekings/Speers as a mag fit load in my 284 and 7mm Saum.  But I appreciate at these times, you gotta use what ya can find.

In all reality with a 17" 7mm08 intended for close to medium range you dont really need anything else.

----------


## superdiver

+1 for hotcors. 145s in 7mm are vicious and found really easy to get shooting well.  Crap bc as flat base but inside 350 doubt you will pick it

----------


## dannyb

> +1 for hotcors. 145s in 7mm are vicious and found really easy to get shooting well.  Crap bc as flat base but inside 350 doubt you will pick it


Granted pretty much any soft point would do the buisness and whilst this rifle is predominantly 0-300ish yard rifle I'd love to have the confidence to stretch it further should the situation arise.....is 450-500 yards asking too much ftom a short 708 ? The figures suggest not.
The golden phrase being "should the situation arise" not "this is my new long range hunting rig"

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

@dannyb

For  you're rifle I'd use ADI's pistol data.

The reason it's based off a 15" barrel


The 7mm08 for a rifle is based on a 24"barrel


Albeit they dont have data for the 150gr Eld X.

I used the data for the 162gr load for my 160gr TMK out of my model 7.

COAL of 2.780 
40.0gr 2208

Mv 2430fps


Hope this helps

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Norma brass Danny.

----------


## GWH

> Granted pretty much any soft point would do the buisness and whilst this rifle is predominantly 0-300ish yard rifle I'd love to have the confidence to stretch it further should the situation arise.....is 450-500 yards asking too much ftom a short 708 ? The figures suggest not.
> The golden phrase being "should the situation arise" not "this is my new long range hunting rig"


Yeah if it holds enough velocity and energy and precision out to 450-500 you should be fine should the need be there one day.

With my 15" 708 pushing 140 nbts at 2720 fps it holds in excess of 1800 fps and 1000+ ft lbs to 500 yds.

Ive practiced out that far with it and validated my drop data and would be happy to take a shot in the right conditions if the situation arrised.

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb
> 
> For  you're rifle I'd use ADI's pistol data.
> 
> The reason it's based off a 15" barrel
> 
> 
> The 7mm08 for a rifle is based on a 24"barrel
> 
> ...


Very interesting,  until today I had no idea a 7mm08 pistol was a thing  :O O:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Very interesting,  until today I had no idea a 7mm08 pistol was a thing


Yep sure is

284win is also chambered for single shot pistols.

Or 270 pistols with 12" barrels like the the remington XR100 series. 

We use em here for Metallic silhouette shooting but stateside they can use em for hunting in their handgun seasons.

----------


## Mackattack

I had no luck with the 145 hotcors sadly. Have a load with 120 prohunters doing 3080fps out of 20" barrel and 120nbt doing 3170 bit can't find any so going to develop some 150eldx with 2206h and 2209. I'm curious to see if real time velocitys will be much beween them.

----------


## winaa

> So an interesting quandary has arisen......
> It has been suggested that in the short barrel I may see better velocity with ADI2206h, I have access to about half a bottle but there is no load data that I'm aware of ?
> I was thinking I might load a ladder up starting at 38gn going up to 39.5gn as a bit of a test....anyone else got any data or able to feed that into quick load for projected results ?
> 
> Had a quick look at 308win data for same weight pills and that would suggest a starting load of 40gn and max of 45.5 would it be safe to assume similar with the 708 ?


Use 154gr ADI data for the 150 ELD-X. That's how Hornady groups them in their reloading manual.
2208 is the best burn rate for a 7mm08 with a barrel longer than 16 inches, if you can get it.

----------


## dannyb

> Use 154gr ADI data for the 150 ELD-X. That's how Hornady groups them in their reloading manual.
> 2208 is the best burn rate for a 7mm08 with a barrel longer than 16 inches, if you can get it.


Like all things reloading 2208/varget is unobtainable just like 120/140gn nosler bts and cci primers

----------


## superdiver

Am sure you could swap some of your 2209 for 2208

----------


## dannyb

> Am sure you could swap some of your 2209 for 2208


Maybe but would wanna try it before commiting to it, at least I know the 2209 will work.

----------


## keengunNic

The 2208 will work.  Im swapping my 2209 for 2208 to do a 162eldm load in my short 7mm08. Plenty of people seem to be getting great results and far more common using 2208

----------


## dannyb

Anyone wanna swap 1.5kg of 2209 or 2208 ?

----------


## winaa

Second choice power for 7mm08 and bullets over 140gr would be Win760 with a *magnum* primer or a Winchester primer. Yes its a similar burn rate to 2209 but... you don't run out of room in the case like you do with 2209 and get better velocity.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

I wonder what Hodgdon superprofrmance would go like 

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gerardo

I've heard that red can add an extra 200 ft/s

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## winaa

> I wonder what Hodgdon superprofrmance would go like 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Probably too slow a burn rate, its similar to 2213.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Probably too slow a burn rate, its similar to 2213.


I recon it would work it goes great in the Creedmoor and .260 with heavy pills so should go well in 7-08 with 150-162 weight.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

I think you should just stick with the 2209 @dannyb looking at adi pistol data for a 15inch 7mm08, 2209 is 50 fps up on 2206h and 2208 as well. They are cramming 45.8 grains into the case at 2.8 inch coal though. Plus you know 2209 works, it's temp stable, and the really big plus, you have a shed load of it already  :Thumbsup: 

If you want to tutu, then tutu away! I get what you mean when you say it was too easy but sometimes easy is good lol

----------


## dannyb

Too late  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
I have traded all my 2209 for 2208.
I just wasn't comfortable with how compressed the loads were and I normally don't mind compressed loads (the amount of force and crunching whilst seating was a lot) I couldn't run a longer COAL due to the short mag length in the mod 7 so no way to reduce the compression without dingle feeding and that wasn't happening either.
Have just loaded a ladder with 2208 in new Norma brass and will shoot it tomorrow see how it goes.
Have gone to just over 1gn above book max no compression at all and I reckon there might even be room to go higher again but will see what the ladder results show.

----------


## dannyb

And let's face it I do love to tutu..... :Wink:

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

You certainly won't be disappointed with 2208, it is very good in the 7 mil o latté  :Grin:  

I'm using it with 162 ELD-M s in mine and they are going very well. Haven't shot an animal with them yet but very accurate.



Four good shots and I got excited hence the one on the far right ha ha.

----------


## dannyb

> You certainly won't be disappointed with 2208, it is very good in the 7 mil o latté  
> 
> I'm using it with 162 ELD-M s in mine and they are going very well. Haven't shot an animal with them yet but very accurate.
> 
> Attachment 173700
> 
> Four good shots and I got excited hence the one on the far right ha ha.


Always loved the eldms just unobtainable like a lot of things or rediculous prices on any that are.....what speed you getting ?

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

Tell me about it, I put off getting another box of the ELD-M far too long and now once I'm out, I'm out. Getting an average of 2620 fps validated out to 400 yards. It's not screaming out of the 20 inch barrel but it's nice to shoot and plenty accurate. I was shooting off a wobbly filing table today so take that into account with the grouping  :Grin: 

I'm also messing around with some 120 VMAX at the moment, I'll be smashing some large grass fed hare in a week or so, and hopefully a sneaky sambar or two.

----------


## jono7

> You certainly won't be disappointed with 2208, it is very good in the 7 mil o latté  
> 
> I'm using it with 162 ELD-M s in mine and they are going very well. Haven't shot an animal with them yet but very accurate.
> 
> Attachment 173700
> 
> Four good shots and I got excited hence the one on the far right ha ha.


Are they mag fit loads, or seated out?

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

Mag fit at 2.835 inches, only just mag fit lol

----------


## dannyb

I have results.....just having late lunch then I'll put up a post, safe to say I'm well pleased  :Cool:  2208 is a go for this rifle

----------


## winaa

> I have results.....just having late lunch then I'll put up a post, safe to say I'm well pleased  2208 is a go for this rifle


Nice looking forward to hearing your results

----------


## dannyb

Here is my charge weight ladder results.....originally I had only loaded up to 42.5gn which is Just over 1gn above book max.....well when I still hadn't hit pressure I went home and loaded up another 2gn above that in .5gn increments 
The 42.5gn load at this point was by far the best so I loaded up 3 more of them to check consistency then continued up the ladder in .5gn steps, this is why there are 6 lots of velocity for the 42.5gn load



Sorry about getting sideways pic ....stupid phone  :Pissed Off:

----------


## dannyb

You'll note I have only done average speeds and es values for some loads, these were the loads that produced the best groups that I felt were worth investigating.
The lower end of the charge ladder pretty much all shot the same or close to it, groups didn't start to tighten up till I hit 42.5gn
The es through most loads is pretty good which I put down to my prep and consistent approach to loading....in theory you can tune any load with seating depth but I chose a load that had a good es and decent velocity.
Strangely enough the hottest load shot a very poor group even though the es was only 12fps, I didn't use this load anyway as it was quite hot and reasonably compressed.

----------


## dannyb

For now I've settled on 42.5gns
Which shot a best 3x shot group of .6" @2635fps with an es of 18fps
Here are the targets.
Total round count for load development 30 rounds which is not bad for a quick slap together load that shoots .6" groups  :Grin: 
I could tutu further but I'm happy with how it's shooting and I don't have the time.
It's got more knock down than factory ammo and lower es so should be good out to my max limit.
Anyway here are my target pics.







I decided on the 42.5gn load for a few reasons, it shot very well, it was not compressed and it was nowhere near as hot as the next best load which I figured is a good safety precaution.
At no stage did I get any real pressure signs even well above book max but I see no.point in loading up to absolute max when it's just not needed, all that will achieve is shortened barrel life and risk of pressure spikes in warmer weather.

----------


## dannyb

Here's the streelok data for the load

----------


## dannyb

I haven't gained a heap of velocity by using 2208 instead of 2209 but I have achieved what I set out to do, which was to gain a little more velocity with less powder and a load that is not compressed.
I'm pretty pleased with the results, for what was for me a very quick slap dash load developement. 
The biggest limiting factory for this load was the mag length however it didn't stop me finding a great sub moa load with the awesome 150gn eldx.
Hopefully take some beasties with it soon.

----------


## Stocky

> I haven't gained a heap of velocity by using 2208 instead of 2209 but I have achieved what I set out to do, which was to gain a little more velocity with less powder and a load that is not compressed.
> I'm pretty pleased with the results, for what was for me a very quick slap dash load developement. 
> The biggest limiting factory for this load was the mag length however it didn't stop me finding a great sub moa load with the awesome 150gn eldx.
> Hopefully take some beasties with it soon.


Good Shit

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Well done Im using the same combo in 2 tikka 7-08 but max out at 40.2 for 2685fps that combo shot very well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Bit of time at the lead shed, 80 red tip harbingers....should keep me going for a little bit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Very tidy!

----------


## Gerardo

Really satisfying.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## GlenM

Just out of curiosity, what velocity did you get with the factory precision hunter?

----------


## dannyb

> Just out of curiosity, what velocity did you get with the factory precision hunter?


Already deleted the data off my strelok but from memory about 2500fps.
So no massive gains over factory ammo velocity,  but gains none the less and way more consistent.

----------


## dannyb

Interesting comparison with my mates 15" 308 today he's shooting 155gn amax with a mv of 2700fps 
The bc on the 150gn eldx us substantially better and the 708 has more velocity and ft/lbs at 500 yards than the 308 even though the 708 has a lower mv

----------


## dannyb

> Interesting comparison with my mates 15" 308 today he's shooting 155gn amax with a mv of 2700fps 
> The bc on the 150gn eldx us substantially better and the 708 has more velocity and ft/lbs at 500 yards than the 308 even though the 708 has a lower mv


Not that it matters at all just interesting

----------


## Stocky

> Interesting comparison with my mates 15" 308 today he's shooting 155gn amax with a mv of 2700fps 
> The bc on the 150gn eldx us substantially better and the 708 has more velocity and ft/lbs at 500 yards than the 308 even though the 708 has a lower mv


Very common almost all heavy high BC projectiles will overtake lighter lower BC projectiles eventually when fired from them similar sized case. The bigger calibre are usually a little more efficient in terms of muzzle energy but often lose out on the open of high BC projectiles. 

Hence why the factory precision hunter 7mm08 holds 1000ftlbs to 700 yard while a 270 only holds it to 750 yards at the cost of significantly more recoil and 200fps higher muzzle velocity. At extended range BC is fairly significant for retaining energy . Obviously need a balance it with velocity to allow the projectile to expand and do it job. Should have a bloody good load there mate!

----------


## dannyb

> Very common almost all heavy high BC projectiles will overtake lighter lower BC projectiles eventually when fired from them similar sized case. The bigger calibre are usually a little more efficient in terms of muzzle energy but often lose out on the open of high BC projectiles. 
> 
> Hence why the factory precision hunter 7mm08 holds 1000ftlbs to 700 yard while a 270 only holds it to 750 yards at the cost of significantly more recoil and 200fps higher muzzle velocity. At extended range BC is fairly significant for retaining energy . Obviously need a balance it with velocity to allow the projectile to expand and do it job. Should have a bloody good load there mate!


I'm certainly very pleased with the results

----------


## Stocky

> I'm certainly very pleased with the results


Looking forward to seeing some animals soon!

----------


## averageoutdoorsman

I'm just about to start loading the same combination in a sako 7mm08, 22" barrel, 150eld-x, 2208, Fiocchi large rifle primers, once fired Hornady brass.  

I've been using the factory Precision Hunter ammo and have found the projectile extremely good on animals from 30 yards to 300. The velocity averages around 2650fps but has quite a wide spread with as high as 2680fps and low as 2624fps within 10 rounds. I have a suspicion it became less consistent when they changed from the regular silver primers they had to brass ones (only on 7mm08 rounds, everything else still gets the silver primers). 

Does anyone recommend a good range for an initial ladder test? Looking at the hornady reloading page, depending whether you count 2208 as vargant or imr4064 (the two comparisons adi make on their comparisons table) it changes the max load by 1.7 grains... 
and on hodgdon's and ADI's website it has a great varience for 150gr projectiles between sierra or barnes, no eldx. 

Should I be looking at the data for 154gr hornady sp instead as on Hornady's website it has them in the same group. Fairly new to reloading so taking it easy but hoping to find a load with decent accuracy around 2700+fps which seems doable from what other people are getting. 
Cheers

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> I'm just about to start loading the same combination in a sako 7mm08, 22" barrel, 150eld-x, 2208, Fiocchi large rifle primers, once fired Hornady brass.  
> 
> I've been using the factory Precision Hunter ammo and have found the projectile extremely good on animals from 30 yards to 300. The velocity averages around 2650fps but has quite a wide spread with as high as 2680fps and low as 2624fps within 10 rounds. I have a suspicion it became less consistent when they changed from the regular silver primers they had to brass ones (only on 7mm08 rounds, everything else still gets the silver primers). 
> 
> Does anyone recommend a good range for an initial ladder test? Looking at the hornady reloading page, depending whether you count 2208 as vargant or imr4064 (the two comparisons adi make on their comparisons table) it changes the max load by 1.7 grains... 
> and on hodgdon's and ADI's website it has a great varience for 150gr projectiles between sierra or barnes, no eldx. 
> 
> Should I be looking at the data for 154gr hornady sp instead as on Hornady's website it has them in the same group. Fairly new to reloading so taking it easy but hoping to find a load with decent accuracy around 2700+fps which seems doable from what other people are getting. 
> Cheers


I've just worked up a load with 2208 and 150 eldx in two different Tikka .7-08 and ended up with the same load 40.2 grains I think I'll check tomorrow if you like. If I go much  higher the bolt lift is a bit hard and some stamping. Speed was 2675 fps and both shot very well.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunty1

> I've just worked up a load with 2208 and 150 eldx in two different Tikka .7-08 and ended up with the same load 40.2 grains I think I'll check tomorrow if you like. If I go much  higher the bolt lift is a bit hard and some stamping. Speed was 2675 fps and both shot very well.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity what barrel lengths? Is your load std 2.8" COL or longer?

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Barrel was 20" unsure of COA but they are seated to Tikka mag length.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Looking forward to seeing some animals soon!


Took the latte rifle out for a walk this weekend and shot 2 fallow yearlings at 311 and 330 yards, both bang flops and the damage to the wee fallow front shoulders was brutal....I almost felt over gunned  :Grin: 
I'm happy the drop chart I set up with strelok was bang on the money "pun totally intended"
May have to call it the espresso rifle from now on, what a little beast  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gerardo

Excellent!  

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## DBD

Well done, enjoyed the zero to final blood read. What's your take on a 708 as a "one do all" rifle?

----------


## dannyb

> Well done, enjoyed the zero to final blood read. What's your take on a 708 as a "one do all" rifle?


Liking it alot so far, definitely need to test on reds but I have no doubt it will preform equally well on them.
I wouldn't mind a little more top end zoom those yearling fallow are pretty bloody small at 300 yards with a max of 10x zoom, that being said I had no trouble lining up on the front shoulder and putting the bullets exactly where I wanted.
2-12 or 3-15 scope may be on the cards when funds allow.
Very light on the recoil even with what is considered a stout 150gn load, its a pleasure to shoot, not that recoil has ever bothered me.

----------


## Stocky

> Liking it alot so far, definitely need to test on reds but I have no doubt it will preform equally well on them.
> I wouldn't mind a little more top end zoom those yearling fallow are pretty bloody small at 300 yards with a max of 10x zoom, that being said I had no trouble lining up on the front shoulder and putting the bullets exactly where I wanted.
> 2-12 or 3-15 scope may be on the cards when funds allow.
> Very light on the recoil even with what is considered a stout 150gn load, its a pleasure to shoot, not that recoil has ever bothered me.


I went back to a 3.5-10x40 vx3i from my 3.5-18x44 z5 on my 7mm08 to save some weight and just think its united better. Haven't missed the extra zoom much. 

Shot my longest ever shot (on a live animal), a bull Tahr that a guy I met in a hut had injured with his 270 (gut shot at about  200 yards) Friday at 630yards after it paused before going into the next catchment. Didn't feel that it was unreasonably small in the scope. I do feel the 10x is plenty for any reasonable shot (way less than this shot but once an animals injured like this one figured it was better for me with a decent drop chart to shot rather than old mate and his kentucky windage just scaring it over the ridge wounded. I'd definitely weigh up whether the extra size and weight of a bigger scope is worth it. If you just want it then do it anyway that's why I've got another vx3i and z5 on the bench with no rifles just incase I want to play musical scopes again.

----------


## Tahr

If you have a high power scope its really interesting what power you actually use the most. Ive got a 4-24 on one of mine ((.223). The top end is good for assessing heads and precision shooting of wallaby and deer good light - but I usually just wind the power for the best picture and shot without looking at the setting. For shots like yours at those Fallow Ive noticed after the shot the power has been between 12-18 almost every time.

I guess 12-18 gives me optimal clarity and view. 
At dusk its useful to be able to go down to 4-6 too.

----------


## dannyb

Yup I'm not in a hurry, I've had big long range scope before and that's certainly not what I'm after.
The 2.5-10×44 Monarch thats currently on it is a bloody good match.
Ideally if I could lay my hands on a 2-12 that would be all I ever needed but most scopes in that mag range are worth unicorn turds.
I had a Monarch 3-12×44 that would've been perfect that I foolishly let go with a rifle I sold  :Oh Noes: 
I do like the idea of being able to crank the mag right down in low light or bush ranges and definitely want to keep the weight down.
In reality probably need to look at a few more animals through this scope before commiting funds.....but hey it's nice to dream.

----------


## averageoutdoorsman

Definitely consider 3-15, plenty of affordable good quality options available for it, can shoot 800+ yards comfortably at 15 power if you bother with steel or long range wallabies etc. Shortest i've used the 3 power was on a Thar at 30 yards (which was a surprise I must admit) but found it easy as in the scope. Maybe if it was a big red at 30 yards might have been different but looking through a 3 power I think anything at 20+ yards it will be capable. The Burris signature hd 3-15 I have is pretty good value, great glass, reticle, illumination, elevation and windage dials, while still being relatively light at 560grams (there is also a non-illuminated version that is lighter). Before that I had a minox 3-15 which I also had great success with at a variety of ranges and steel out at 800. 
If you are mostly shooting sub 350 then there is also a compact signature HD in 2-10 which would suit well (but why not shoot further if you can). 

On another note, just scored 2 boxes of 7mm08 precision hunter to keep me going till I get my load worked out.

----------


## Mackattack

Can see why you changed powder over. Was doing a ladder of 2209 and agreed wasn't stoked with how much was compressing. Ended up just doing a ladder with 2206h at mag length (Tikka) and one seated out further to see what the gains will be.

----------


## Hunty1

Be very interested to hear how you get on with the 2206h. Keep us posted.

----------


## Mackattack

Will do, could be awhile before get a chance to get out and put them over the Chrono

----------


## Pop Shot

> Well done, enjoyed the zero to final blood read. What's your take on a 708 as a "one do all" rifle?


I've run a T3 7/08 for 10-12 years now as my one gun for everything.  Can't rate it enough. I'm running the 162gr Amax and have enough power well past my self imposed llimits. Scope wise I've run Weaver Superslam 3-15 and currently the Bushnell Elite 6500 2.5-16. If I do my part, nothing seems to go far.

----------


## Southerner223

Great post and results to see!

Has anyone tried the 150eldx with 2206h? Looking to give it a go in my model 700 as the 162s I'm saving for my bigger 7mm 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mackattack

I've loaded a few up but waiting to try em going to have to wait for a nzda shoot as property I was using has changed owner

----------


## superdiver

> Great post and results to see!
> 
> Has anyone tried the 150eldx with 2206h? Looking to give it a go in my model 700 as the 162s I'm saving for my bigger 7mm 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


The 162s and 2206h go well in a slightly shorter rig

----------


## craigc

Interesting thread, I'm thinking of purchasing a Model 7 in 7mm08, so this has been a great thread.

I too really like the 150 ELDX and am loading it in my .284 (19 inch barrel) with 51.5g of R17, its cruising at 2726 fps, I tried heavier loads but the groups opened up. I've got some R26 and am thinking of trying that, but you burn a lot of powered and projectiles developing loads and you all know there a bit harder to come by at the moment!

:-)

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

A mate of mine has asked me to load for his 7mm08 Tikka.

Managed to grab a tub of IMR 4166 Enduro.
154gr ssts. Hornady once fired cases and a nice set of RCBS dies from gunworks which got here in 2 days(amazing service).

Be interesting to see how IMR 4166 compares to the tried and true 2208.....

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Interesting thread, I'm thinking of purchasing a Model 7 in 7mm08, so this has been a great thread.
> 
> I too really like the 150 ELDX and am loading it in my .284 (19 inch barrel) with 51.5g of R17, its cruising at 2726 fps, I tried heavier loads but the groups opened up. I've got some R26 and am thinking of trying that, but you burn a lot of powered and projectiles developing loads and you all know there a bit harder to come by at the moment!
> 
> :-)


I've just worked up a load in a couple of Tikka 7/08 with the 150 eldx they shot very well at 2684fps I didn't get to try them on animals.
But I'm sure I'll here very soon.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

> A mate of mine has asked me to load for his 7mm08 Tikka.
> 
> Managed to grab a tub of IMR 4166 Enduro.
> 154gr ssts. Hornady once fired cases and a nice set of RCBS dies from gunworks which got here in 2 days(amazing service).
> 
> Be interesting to see how IMR 4166 compares to the tried and true 2208.....


Interested to see how you get on  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Southerner223

Have also committed to this after reading good things. Going to revive my M700 out of retirement. Will be using 2206H as have a 18inch barrel

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

150 Eld-x. Tikka t3. 40.5gn 2208. Front on neck shot @152m,bang flop. Recovered bullet from under skin between shoulders,Pretty pleased with the combination. 

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> 150 Eld-x. Tikka t3. 40.5gn 2208. Front on neck shot @152m,bang flop. Recovered bullet from under skin between shoulders,Pretty pleased with the combination. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


Awesome I load 40.2 so hopefully similar results.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

> Have also committed to this after reading good things. Going to revive my M700 out of retirement. Will be using 2206H as have a 18inch barrel 
> Attachment 177614


Will fly with 2206h. I got the 162s doing nearly 2700 from the same length barrel with it so 150s should be comfy over 2700 which makes them lethal up close and out a long way

----------


## Hunty1

> Will fly with 2206h. I got the 162s doing nearly 2700 from the same length barrel with it so 150s should be comfy over 2700 which makes them lethal up close and out a long way


Be interested to hear how you get on.  

I got good velocity with RL17 but ran into issues in summer.  2208 gave great accuracy but over 100 fps  lower velocity.  I push both the 150 ELDX and 162 ELDM with the same charge weight of 2208 and have identical velocity.  Think this is due to the stouter jacket on the eldx.  Am curious about 2206h tho...

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

Well now you've done it @dannyb you've made these popular if they weren't already  :XD:  I've gone this route as well, ladder (ish) test loads ready to shoot.

----------


## dannyb

> Well now you've done it @dannyb you've made these popular if they weren't already  I've gone this route as well, ladder (ish) test loads ready to shoot.
> 
> Attachment 178061


I've got enough to last me a while  :Psmiley:  will be a lot of dead deer before I need to replenish stock, at the rate I'm getting out that could be years  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

> I've got enough to last me a while  will be a lot of dead deer before I need to replenish stock, at the rate I'm getting out that could be years


I hear you ha ha it had already been a while before this lock down and now work is getting busy...one day I'll get back out there

----------


## Mackattack

> Have also committed to this after reading good things. Going to revive my M700 out of retirement. Will be using 2206H as have a 18inch barrel 
> Attachment 177614


Have ya ended up testing this? 
I've been lazy and still haven't tested mine yet.

----------


## Southerner223

> Have ya ended up testing this? 
> I've been lazy and still haven't tested mine yet.


In the same! Have sorted out another load so had this on the back burner as such. Hopefully next couple weeks and I'll post results

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mackattack

Finaly got out to test my loads using 2206h rifle is a Tikka t3x with 20" barrel  my coal was 71.7mm Winchester brass fed primers I started at 39 and went to 40.5 in .5 Increments 
39= 2703fps with a es of 13 35mm 3 shot grp super light recoil
39.5 = 2726fps ES 46 40mm grp worst recoil
40= 2760ish (forgot to reset chrono so only picked up 2) ES 19 17mm grp
40.5 =2776fps ES 5 35mm grp (pulled the shit out of one and other 2 touching) no pressure signs found which I though I would.
To confirm the Chrono speeds fired 3 120nbt over it at average of 3166 ES 12 and 10mm grp. I have validated this to 500yds so Chrono reading well.
The 40gr nd 40.5gr loads will be worth further looking aswell as loading a few more up higher. 
Very happy with results

----------


## Southerner223

Hopefully have this tested in the new year. Along with 120 sierra game changer for when im out and need a goat cull or wallabies for example

----------


## craigc

> Just out of curiosity, what velocity did you get with the factory precision hunter?


Im getting 2570 ft/sec out of a 18 inch barrel on my model 7 with the factory ammunition. Shoots pretty well too, so well that I cant see the point in reloading, at the moment; as long as I can get ammunition! :-)

----------


## Southerner223

Tested these out yesterday, seems I might of hit the nail on the head. Speed wasn't quite as high as I had thought might get and unsure if I should push on. With accuracy like this I'm finding it very hard to try go up higher. 
40 grains- 2600fps. Spread of 10fps for 3rounds


40.5grains- opened right up- speed 2650fps

----------


## dannyb

If .5 of a grain is enought to go from 1 hole 3 shot group to just over 1 " I would suggest it's not a very stable node or msybe your just at the very edge of it. Of course maybe you muffed the 40.5gn group ? What was the velocity spread on the 40.5gn load ?
I'd be tempted to go higher if your not pushing the limit for a hot load ?

----------


## Southerner223

I wondered that but the spread of 10fps for 40, 40.5 had 20fps spread, 39.5 also had 20fps and was an inch grouping  Seemed to be shooting good the whole afternoon, done 12x groups of handloads all under an inch but is possible. Could try 3x at 41grains I suppose and another 3x at the 40gr to see if I fluked that group also

----------


## dannyb

> Could try 3x at 41grains I suppose and another 3x at the 40gr to see if I fluked that group also


That was my next suggestion  :Thumbsup: 

Never trust one 3 shot group to confirm load development.
Also if using an optical chrono don't get hung up if the speed is different from previous day as long as the poi is the same and the spread is similar....don't ask how I know  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Southerner223

> That was my next suggestion 
> 
> Never trust one 3 shot group to confirm load development.
> Also if using an optical chrono don't get hung up if the speed is different from previous day as long as the poi is the same and the spread is similar....don't ask how I know


Yea was thinking it was good but then the other 2 groups being same spread and same grouping, then this being 10fps thought might be on the money! Great thinking on the extra groups. Will see how they go and will confirm if good. With the current drought I just dont want to go shooting willy nilly was all!

----------

